# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  Persistencia de pesticidas abamectina y methonyl en cultivos medicinales

## jucaba06

SASDADSTemas similares: Industria avícola peruana utiliza plantas medicinales para tratamiento de enfermedades en aves de corral Artículo: Sanidad europea verifica sistemas de control de pesticidas en agroexportaciones peruanas Alemania: 80% de la población exige tolerancia cero a pesticidas Los pesticidas podrían provocar cáncer Futuros exportadores de palta a EE.UU. deberán garantizar no presencia de residuos de pesticidas

----------


## brotetierno

Hola como estas yo cuento con unos extractos vegetales para ácaros se pueden aplicar en cualquier época del año? Si estas interesado me escribes.
Saludos

----------

